# Aldi cycle clothing



## NEO (13 Nov 2013)

Hi everyone just to give you the heads up on Aldi's new pro cycling gear on sale the 21st November. It ranges from socks at £3.99 to pro cycling jackets @ £29.99 it's new in for this year so might be worth a look.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

Erm, where did you get the prices from ? Inside info. What's the range like ?


----------



## NEO (13 Nov 2013)

Yeah inside info I'm a store manager for aldi this is new for this year we've had such success with the cycling range they are now trying to cater for the more serious cyclists too. It's not as big a range as the normal cycling but it ranges from socks, base layers, bib pants, shirts, trousers and jackets.


----------



## Spartak (13 Nov 2013)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/coming-soon/cycling/


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Nov 2013)

The brochures are out in the shops with the full info. Bib longs look good. £29.99


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> The brochures are out in the shops with the full info. Bib longs look good. £29.99


 
Bib longs you say. Right then ! Get a couple of pairs !!! Deffo bib, not elastic waist ones !

They still have loads of stuff left in my local Aldi at home from September.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

NEO said:


> Yeah inside info I'm a store manager for aldi this is new for this year we've had such success with the cycling range they are now trying to cater for the more serious cyclists too. It's not as big a range as the normal cycling but it ranges from socks, base layers, bib pants, shirts, trousers and jackets.


 
Fantastic !


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

Right. Plans are up early, ride to work then be at the doors of the Aldi near the office at 8.30.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Nov 2013)

Proper bib longs with foot stirrups. Coolmax pads and windblocker/water-resistant material on the front.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Nov 2013)

Always worth checking 30 mins before closing the night before!


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Proper bib longs with foot stirrups. Coolmax pads and windblocker/water-resistant material on the front.


 
Awesome.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> Always worth checking 30 mins before closing the night before!


 
Yeh, our local one doesn't do that - they have the big gaps in the display, and I think the stuff just wheels out after closing.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2013)

Looks like it's another trip down to Aldi on 21st then...


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)

Any hint on the colour of the jackets. Hope there is more than just black.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Nov 2013)

Spartak said:


> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/coming-soon/cycling/



I'm a bit worried by the niche sequencing in the product range Exclusive to Aldi > Frozen > Baby & Toddler.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Any hint on the colour of the jackets. Hope there is more than just black.


Black and grey or black and blue.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2013)




----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Nov 2013)

I should mention that the biblongs have "glow in the dark piping"


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2013)

Will you be stocking Rapha?


----------



## NEO (13 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Any hint on the colour of the jackets. Hope there is more than just black.


Black/grey , black or navy blue.


----------



## hobbitonabike (13 Nov 2013)

Why are these always just before pay day!!!


----------



## lukesdad (13 Nov 2013)

I like pink !


----------



## babytiger (13 Nov 2013)

Will have to have a pop in and see if the've got a jacket for me. Sure that's where I bought my last one


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Serious point. Please would you feed back to Aldi that women would like their clothing range to be offered in colours other than pink or purple! You can still offer the pink, some women like it, just make the stuff in black, blue, grey etc. as well, you'd sell more of them. I'd say make the men's stuff in pink too, but that might not be such a sound business decision.



Pfft - the fluffy colours for women is so that the men can distinguish male clothing from female.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> Will you be stocking Rapha?



Will be named Raphael.


----------



## hobbitonabike (14 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Serious point. Please would you feed back to Aldi that women would like their clothing range to be offered in colours other than pink or purple! You can still offer the pink, some women like it, just make the stuff in black, blue, grey etc. as well, you'd sell more of them. I'd say make the men's stuff in pink too, but that might not be such a sound business decision.


 serious point. Please would you feed back to Aldi that women would like their clothing range to be offered in colours other than pink or purple! You can still offer the pink, some women like it, just make the stuff in black, blue, grey etc. as well, you'd sell more of them. I'd say make the men's stuff in pink too, but that might not be such a sound business decision.[/quote]
Amen to that!!! There has been loads that I haven't bought because of the colour!!!!


----------



## Jason.T (14 Nov 2013)

Excellent, any idea on the prises of the base layers?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Oh ffs, there's always one. You're skinny enough to fit in the girly stuff though LD.


I like Pink as well, and Purple.


----------



## albion (14 Nov 2013)

One of my plain black Aldi Merino jerseys is size 16 to 18.
As a half price remnant it was never going to 'bust' the bank to give it a try.

If it fits you are in the pink.


----------



## Puddles (14 Nov 2013)

NEO said:


> Yeah inside info I'm a store manager for aldi this is new for this year we've had such success with the cycling range they are now trying to cater for the more serious cyclists too. It's not as big a range as the normal cycling but it ranges from socks, base layers, bib pants, shirts, trousers and jackets.




Are they also doing more childrens stuff?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> But you wouldn't be happy if that was all you could get would you? I don't dislike pink, as it happens - I wear pink on the bike a fair amount - but I also like black.


I agree but a choice is good, I would have got a large 16-18 female Purple Jacket last time but they had none, likewise for females, being limited in colour is a pain, but on the other hand it is reasonable kit for a reasonable price, so I guess we can't complain to much.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2013)

The leaflet shows : -

Performance base layers £12.99 tops or bottoms blue or black
Performance bib pants outer layers £29.99 look like a bluey black
Performance socks £3.99 pair various colours
Performance cycling shirt £17.99 red or blue
Performance cycling trousers £19.99 look like bluey/black

Bib pants & trousers have a wind resistant and water repellent softshell fabric

For once, I don't actually need anything !


----------



## Mike_P (14 Nov 2013)

Now shown on the website https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-21st-november/
Seem to be all mens or unisex ?


----------



## PpPete (15 Nov 2013)

If the bib longs are as good as the last pair - I shall be wanting some more.


----------



## NEO (15 Nov 2013)

Puddles said:


> Are they also doing more childrens stuff?


Not in this range but possibly in the standard range in late February early march.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2013)

Mike_P said:


> Now shown on the website https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-21st-november/
> Seem to be all mens or unisex ?


Your link has too many 'w's in it - try this link!


----------



## The Jogger (15 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Oh ffs, there's always one. *You're skinny enough to fit in the girly stuff though LD.[/*quote]


 

So he was saying.......


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2013)

Anyone know what the fit will be like on the bib tights?
I never know whether to go off height or waist size, being short and wide makes sizing a bit hit and miss


----------



## Mike_P (15 Nov 2013)

Would be helpful if Aldi published a size guide, some hope however.


----------



## Ex EnergyMan (19 Nov 2013)

Aldi rule OK. Their water proof winter gloves are excellent. Just wish they did bigger sizes.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> All these men who like pink shirts, but I can only recall seeing one who was actually wearing one.


I wore a pair of pink satin loon pants when I was 19!

I had managed to banish them from my memory until recently, when a so-called friend dug out an old album containing a photograph of me wearing them ...


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> But what about the new streamlined Potsy, surely a Small would be appropriate?


Probably, but I like a bit of wiggle room 
Anyway I saw the large poster in store today and I don't like the look of them, mesh type pattern from the knees up, will get some DHB or similar I think


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2013)

Picked up the bibs and the shirt (not the jacket). The shirt is a mid weight top, so OK for days like today. Was a windproof front, but not arms (the softshell jackets have windproof arms) so I'd say 5 degrees plus. Fit is much better that previously, with no baggy chest !

Bibs, good coolmax pad, good fit and the windproof panel in the correct place over the knees and front of thigh. Looks a little odd as it's like a matrix pattern, but they are overall good. Zip is a bit short - not so sure of the point of it. Picked medium from the box, and although the tag said medium as well, the printed on sizing on the back of the garment said small. Good side is they fit well. No baggy material ! 

The clothing is boxed and taped shut, so you can't really see the garments.

Happy with my £48 spend.

The lad on the tills said they were selling well.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2013)

You can get the stuff out, it's just got a couple of tape patches on. Didn't look out for any womens stuff - was a bit short on time so just grabbed a top and pants (and ground coffee).

Wasn't a huge stock, but everything is boxed. Full report tonight as I'll use them on the way home.


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Nov 2013)

Is the £12.99 for the base layer stuff £12.99 each for the top and bottoms or £12.99 for both?


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Is the £12.99 for the base layer stuff £12.99 each for the top and bottoms or £12.99 for both?


 
It's each


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2013)

Forgot to add, the reflectives are much better quality, so shouldn't peal off as easy, and they are better placed.


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> It's each


Thought it would be - are they any different to the £9.99 ones?


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Thought it would be - are they any different to the £9.99 ones?


 
Sorry didn't look. The £9.99 bases were good, got a couple of old ones, but really glad I got the merino in September.


----------



## Rando (21 Nov 2013)

I purchased the performance cycling jersey and some socks from Aldi this morning. I was the only person in the store looking at the cycling clothing where as normally for these type of one offs for cycling gear it would be very busy. I wanted the performance jacket but the XL i tried on was too short in the arms and couldn't find an XXL. Aldi sizing is always a bit inconsistent I find as the jersey I purchased was in XL and fitted great in the arms and body.
It was a pain having to take the stuff out of the boxes to try on for size and then try and repackage them again - much better just to have the stuff loose or hanging up but then I suppose the packaging is trying to add to the 'performance' image.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Picked up the bibs and the shirt (not the jacket). The shirt is a mid weight top, so OK for days like today. Was a windproof front, but not arms (the softshell jackets have windproof arms) so I'd say 5 degrees plus. Fit is much better that previously, with no baggy chest !
> 
> Bibs, good coolmax pad, good fit and the windproof panel in the correct place over the knees and front of thigh. Looks a little odd as it's like a matrix pattern, but they are overall good. Zip is a bit short - not so sure of the point of it. Picked medium from the box, and although the tag said medium as well, the printed on sizing on the back of the garment said small. Good side is they fit well. No baggy material !
> 
> ...



I went in this morning. I think the stuff looked very very good and if I was in the market for winter bib longs, mid season jacket, socks etc I would have bought them. As a very very broadbrush comparison with my Decathlon windproof longs (which are £60 odd RRP IIRC) they aren't as good but worth paying 50% less. The jacket looked better than an Altura mid season top I have. The jackets look a snug fit so if you'ra bit on the large side I'd think you'd struggle to get in them.

Base layers (tops and longs) look good. Longs have a mesh around the knees which would hopefully make knee travel a little easier. Non bib longs are good too and windproof. I would have got a pair for commuting but I would want non padded (to wear over shorts so I can wear numerous commutes in the week).

I didn't think much of the shirt to be honest. It looked quite thin and the one I pulled out of the box didn't have great stitching.

I got a base layer top which i'll try out at the weekend.

No-one looking at the cycling stuff when I was in there at 8am. They won't sell out of the jackets or tops quickly-the base layers and bib shorts will go I suspect.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2013)

Rando said:


> It was a pain having to take the stuff out of the boxes to try on for size and then try and repackage them again - much better just to have the stuff loose or hanging up but then I suppose the packaging is trying to add to the 'performance' image.



+1


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Nov 2013)

A new Aldi opened down the road from me, lots of cycling stuff in stock again.


----------



## Venod (21 Nov 2013)

I got one of the new Jackets ( thought it was a bit expensive for Aldi ) a much tighter fit than the original jackets, I had to get a large. I got a medium in the old style, I don't think it will be as warm as the old style ( a bit too warm for me) but I like the fit better, so I have put the last one I bought up for sale,

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/crane-jacket-medium.144107/


----------



## gavroche (21 Nov 2013)

Got one base layer for £12.99. Tight fit but feels good. Don't need anything else at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2013)

The current stuff is what you would call 'race fit' - i.e. it's snug. I perfer it over flappy material though. I'd have prefered the jersey to have windproof arms, but it's lighter weight overall than the autumn soft shells which are really good in close to zero. 

The bibs will do as an extra pair for commuting in the cold - I've already got Decathlon Biemme Windproofs but this gives me spares when stuff is on the radiator drying. Worth £30 quid though.


----------



## Lincov (21 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Is there women's stuff too? The posters only show a man..


Nope, there's no women's stuff, I was pretty unimpressed after taking time out my day to go along. It's not clear in their promotional material either. And it's just clothing so I couldn't even indulge in some other kit to justify my visit!


----------



## chugsy (21 Nov 2013)

I got the jacket as all my jersey jackets are a bit baggy since I lost a couple of stone this year. I was dubious as to it's protection against the current cold temps but was pleasantly toasty when I got to work today - it was combo'd with a cheap L/S fleece. The true test will be tonight on my return leg - I've packed my old faithful Aldi winter softshell in case the new one is not up to the job! Normally I wear medium/large - went for the large which is very snug. The front is cut high to avoid bunching up whilst riding so big bellys beware I guess?!!! I had to tuck my fleece into my shorts as not to look too silly. The arms are very long so I have a little excess there. 3 very decent pockets that feel secure even without zips (and a 4th zipped pocket for keys.

I passed on the baselayer top as it has a high neck - didn't think my melon head would squeeze through and I don't like tight things around my neck/throat. The bottoms I dithered about as I'm currently cycling in 3/4 shorts combined with cheap long johns which are doing the trick so it seemed like unneccessary expense. Almost bought the socks but returned them for 2 pairs of thick work socks instead.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2013)

After initially saying I didn't like the look of the bib-tights I decided to go today and see if they had any left.
Luckily they had a few bits left including my size in the bib tights and base layer longs, decent enough kit for the money, and for once I got them home and the fit is perfect 

Will try the tights out on Sunday and use the long base layer for underneath my normal summer tights when commuting for extra warmth


----------



## Dismount (22 Nov 2013)

My local store had delays in delivery seems to be chasos, more stuff arrived today not had time to go yet.


----------



## buddha (23 Nov 2013)

The baselayer isn't bad. I tried it out yesterday, under a jacket. Worked out quite well at keeping me dry, especially on the back - must be all those fancy mesh-type panels.
On the other hand, I don't think much of the socks. No better than the summer socks I usually wear at keeping toes warm.


----------



## Toeclip (23 Nov 2013)

My local Aldi is normally pretty good with cycling clothing but not this time, so I came away with nothing!


----------



## babytiger (23 Nov 2013)

Went for a nosy at ours after work today, only had jackets and bibs.. no womens wear or gloves this time.Not a happy bunny


----------



## Dismount (23 Nov 2013)

babytiger said:


> Went for a nosy at ours after work today, only had jackets and bibs.. no womens wear or gloves this time.Not a happy bunny



Women are tough don't need the layers like us men..


----------



## babytiger (23 Nov 2013)

am made of tough stuff ,its the Scottish blood in me but me wee handies were getting cold


----------



## BearPear (24 Nov 2013)

I got the bibs in size small - I'm a petite lady (5'4") and I am happy with the fit. Probably not a super-snug fit, but close enough. Not been out in them yet because they are going away for my birthday!


----------



## Mike_P (24 Nov 2013)

Picked up a jersey today, great fit around the torso but arm length seems a bit on the long side.It was the only large red left in two Aldi stores in Leeds I visited, plenty of blue ones however. One store has a lot of the trousers but nothing else, the other had a few bibs left and baselayer pants, which I also purchased. Did not notice any baselayer tops, jackets or socks in either. The variable stocks were evident on other items, none of their well recommended "luxury"mince pies or Xmas cake at Meanwood but stacks at Beeston.


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2013)

Tried the bib-tights today, am quite impressed for the money.
I know what Hacienda means about the thinness of the pad but for short-ish weekend rides in the winter they should be perfect.

WIll try the base layer longs tomorrow under my normal Altura summer tights, going to be quite cold so should be a good test


----------



## Mike_P (25 Nov 2013)

Puzzled over Aldis labelling of the baselayers as layer 1 and both the jersey and jacket as layer 3, what woukd layer 2 be then?


----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Tried the bib-tights today, am quite impressed for the money.
> I know what Hacienda means about the thinness of the pad but for short-ish weekend rides in the winter they should be perfect.
> 
> WIll try the base layer longs tomorrow under my normal Altura summer tights, going to be quite cold so should be a good test



Good when the temp is below about 4 deg.


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Nov 2013)

babytiger said:


> Went for a nosy at ours after work today, only had jackets and bibs.. no womens wear or gloves this time.Not a happy bunny


Was that the one in Ashby?


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

Anyone had any issues with the bibs ?

After 4 rides, the lycra on the seat area has bubbled really badly, and I can see it holing within the week ? Nothing wrong with my saddles as my other bibs haven't done this !


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Nov 2013)

Will be interested if anyone else has experienced this as I was thinking of looking for a pair this weekend.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Anyone had any issues with the bibs ?
> 
> After 4 rides, the lycra on the seat area has bubbled really badly, and I can see it holing within the week ? Nothing wrong with my saddles as my other bibs haven't done this !


Am just washing mine now but will report back afterI've used them a few more times, not good if they are all like that


----------



## davefb (26 Nov 2013)

yikes hope they're okay... decided to go for bib and shirt since I've never got a bib before ...


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

The bibs were exchanged tonight no fuss. Will see if these are any better.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2013)

just popped into our local one and loads of stuff left


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Nov 2013)

I got one of the "pro" shirts. Pretty good, windproof front on it which is nice, but the pockets are all but useless. I can't get my hands into the side ones and they are very saggy. I'll use this one for the MTB where I'm carrying a backpack


----------



## babytiger (27 Nov 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Was that the one in Ashby?


 
No It was the Scunthorpe branch


----------



## nappadang (27 Nov 2013)

Will Aldi reduce the price of gear that doesn't sell? 
The Washington branch has loads of trousers left. They look Ok but I'd rather spend £20 on something better. I'd stump up a tenner though.


----------



## MikeW-71 (27 Nov 2013)

Yes they will. Anything left over after a week or so tends to get reduced. Keep an eye out.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yes they will. Anything left over after a week or so tends to get reduced. Keep an eye out.



Takes them about a month to reduce stuff


----------



## MikeW-71 (27 Nov 2013)

One of my locals seems to be a bit quicker off the mark than that.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Nov 2013)

Cant remember when the last cycling promotion was on, but the shirts were instore for 4.99 on monday.


----------



## Leodis (28 Nov 2013)

Popped in last weekend and all the mediums had gone, good job really as I really didnt think the feel of the quality was great and deffo not for £30 for bib tights.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Nov 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> I got one of the "pro" shirts. Pretty good, windproof front on it which is nice, but the pockets are all but useless. I can't get my hands into the side ones and they are very saggy. I'll use this one for the MTB where I'm carrying a backpack


Only rear pockets on the shirt I got.


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Nov 2013)

Mike_P said:


> Only rear pockets on the shirt I got.


Yeeeeeessss. And I can't get my hands into the pockets either side of the middle one. I don't have big hands either.


----------



## Mike_P (29 Nov 2013)

See what you mean, ok for mobile and anything similarly sized though.


----------



## puffinbilly (3 Dec 2013)

nappadang said:


> Will Aldi reduce the price of gear that doesn't sell?
> The Washington branch has loads of trousers left. They look Ok but I'd rather spend £20 on something better. I'd stump up a tenner though.



The Cowgate (Newcastle) branch had a load of their autumn kit from Sept reduced to half price for their Pro-Kit event - went to get some pro base layers and came away with none but got half price arm and leg warmers and commuter trousers for £14.
I then went and bought a couple of Campri base layers for £12from the Devil himself (Sports Dir...... can't bring myself to write it) - which are surprisingly excellent.


----------



## Phil B (3 Dec 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> The Cowgate (Newcastle) branch had a load of their autumn kit from Sept reduced to half price for their Pro-Kit event - went to get some pro base layers and came away with none but got half price arm and leg warmers and commuter trousers for £14.
> I then went and bought a couple of Campri base layers for £12from the Devil himself (Sports Dir...... can't bring myself to write it) - which are surprisingly excellent.


 Always amazes me people who criticize Mr Ashley but are more than happy to spend their cash to get a bargain when it suits


----------



## MattMM (7 Dec 2013)

Got some Aldi kit today, well impressed with compression baselayer for under a tenner, and the cycling jersey. Found the sizing on the jacket a wee bit odd, as it was slightly smaller than the same size jersey, however swapped it for a soft shell ski jacket at a fiver cheaper which looks like it'll be more than up to the job. Also seriously impressed with the interchangeable lens sports glasses for just shy of £4, can't lose with these.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2013)

Still some gear in their Blaby store this morning, not reduced though


----------

